# Hobby Boss 1/48 YF-23



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Huge model, but lacking in detail and options. While the cockpit and landing gear wells are very detailed, the weapons bays are not included, nor are engine compressor faces. The bigger fault, though, is in a total lack of an open canopy option. Something this big and expensive should at least have the option tom pose the canopy open.










The paneling detail is incredibly fine recesses lines! So fine, in fact, that after a coat of primer and light ghost gray, the dark ghost gray camo started to completely fill in the panel lines! 

The decals were mostly oversized "NO STEP" markings (I left half of them off, it was getting obnoxious). I had to replace the ejection warning triangles from an F-15 sheet, because the lettering that was supposed to say "WARNING" was rune-like gibberish.

My only hope of making this vast expanse of bland gray look interesting was to weather to crap out of it.

More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/yf23hb.html


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Excellent work as usual, sir! Never thought we'd see a 1/48 version of this. It's bigger than I expected, but it's a beauty.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Huge! Like, 18 inches long!

I may revisit it later and repaint it in some more interesting what-if scheme. Tiger Meet; Isreali camo... It's so big and so boring GRAY now! :lol:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Excellent cockpit work!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd imagine it's a perfect subject for what-if schemes, especially since it never went past the prototype stage and nothing else looks like it. It would be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

As it is, it looks fine to me. But a "what if" scheme is a great idea. If you think this model has too many stencils try doing a Navy Phantom II from the Viet Nam era. There are more decals on one wing than on most other entire models. I have had to stop and take a break several times decaling my Phantom.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, there aren't nearly _enough _stencils! What I mean are there are a bunch of NO STEPs that are all too big and obvious, but that's ALL there is in the way of stencils. The great big 18" expanse of gray is otherwise bare and boring. Surely the real airplane had more than just a bunch of NO STEPs for stenciling.

And trust me, I've built F-4s and F-15s with stencils before.  I just finished an F-4E last month in fact.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Insanely beautiful, John. Both, the aircraft and your master work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I absolutely love this plane.
Nice to see one in 1/48.

Too bad about the problems with the kit, but you've done a great job.

I've got some Zvezda 1/144 commercial airliners (787 and 747-800) and I agree that the panel lines are starting to get TOO fine once paint is applied.

I may have to pick one of these up.

Aside from the mentioned issues, how do you feel about the overall proportions?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I think it LOOKS great!
Another smallish problem cropped up after It was finished - the main landing gear - the small fork at the bottom that angles backwards and holds the wheel - is too thin and is bending under the weight of the model. The wheels are toeing in as the fork bends. I imaging it'll bend all the way until the strut touches the shelf at some point, or breaks. Somebody needs to make metal gear for this thing.


----------

